

Extreme Netflix? Some Users Have Rated 50,000 Movies - coffee
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/09/extreme-netflix-some-users-have-rated-50-000-movies/62988/#

======
qjz
I love Netflix, and streaming movies has been a big improvement over the
experience of renting DVDs. But I'm disappointed in the recommendation system.
For me, a movie is either worth watching or it isn't, so a simple thumbs
up/down system would be better. I don't sit down and decide, "Gee, I want to
see a mediocre 3-star movie." Even then, I'm not sure I'd be happy with the
recommendations. Too often, it seems like movies are being hid from me in
favor of the recommendations, so a random button would be nice to hit once in
a while. Especially now that my whole family shares one account for streaming
and can rate movies, destroying my own preferences.

~~~
fondue
I agree. In fact, I think the Tivo option of one, two, or three thumbs up or
down is perfect as some movies are better than average and some are what I
call my top ten. Better than average gets one thumb and top ten gets three. If
I can't decided it gets two. :)

